
Are Web APIs as available and performant as you think? - allthingsapi
http://www.apiful.io/intro/2016/06/27/api-quality.html
======
niftich
"We anonymized..."

Okay but BBC was the only API that didn't support ping or HTTPS so we can
clearly see in the "anonymized" graph that it's API-14. Instead, since the
purpose wasn't to shame the APIs but to report useful data on availability,
they could have grouped the APIs independently by protocol.

------
allthingsapi
Interesting 3 months experiments with 15 APIs tested around the world

